# She made it to OB!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

She ran like a top the whole way! We will be offering overnight shared expense trips for this fall Red Snapper season for $450 a person on the new boat "No Worries" (41 Hatteras with all the bells and whistles). We will catch the first days snapper at night on the way to catch jacks and grouper as soon as the sun comes up. Should get a few snaps in deeper water and come in to finish off second days snapper on the way home. All the while you guys can use the green egg to cook up what ever you want to bring! Remember everything will be open! Snapper, trigger, jacks, gags...you name it we can keep it!!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

SWEET! How many does it take to make a trip at $450 each? Is that total or +fuel?


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

That is total except tip for deckhand. I need 6 to make the trip. Also for any out of town guys we have 2 day lodging available as well. Condo sleeps 6 with view of Gulf and Cotton Bayou comfortable, nice, clean, and inexpensive.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Limit's....who needs limits ifin you got an Egg on board???? hahaha when you get set up and going, I may be able to make 3 folks (me/15 year old/18 year old) if you can fish 6 comfortably....


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Funny Jason. That sounds good. You pick a date and will fill other spots


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new boat, how was the fishing on the way home ??


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

We were chased through the middle ground during the night and by the time the storm cleared and sun came up we were past where we were supposed to fish but we managed about 300 lbs of mainly grouper the first day and we just cruised and ate s awesome food one customer brought for the grill. Some of the customers drank a few and we just hauled buggy home. They were cool with just kickin back ridin cookin and eatin. Very fun relaxing trip after the nighttime storm settled.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Not bad for having run by everything we were supposed to fish and digging around to find isolated rocks. And we didn't even fish the second day


----------

